# Wrap n tuck to the front: My OCD is flaring up



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay so this is mostly a joke but I always finish my wraps at the back of the frame, facing the shooter, but I've noticed quite a few folks lately who finish theres in the front. So my question is, is this just a matter of preference? For some reason it just looks kinda chewy to me but to each his own lol.

Thoughts?

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

One way is stronger then the other only difference when you have them attached with the frame in between you and the ends of the bands its stronger . Less likely to break come apart , Because the force is stretched over the frame so it's not just being held on by the attachment point it's self .


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I don't think it makes much difference. I tie mine off on the target side.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I tie on the target side for some reason I’m sure. Just always have. It’s funny that I never thought about why.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I hold the band in place on the target side so I start wrapping on the target side and finish on the target side.


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

Never noticed any difference. I start with a tie that looks to be about the right length and wrap it till it ends, which ever side that may be. I don't even care if the tie on either fork ends on the same side or not :neener:


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I hold the frame with the bands hanging over the top. So its logical I'd start and end wrapping on that side. Having the bands out of the way and all.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

No difference which way you wrap it . 
I misread your question thought you were talking about which side you attached the bands lol
Some guys like the bean shooter
Attchment on the front usally not done anymore


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bob E said:


> Never noticed any difference. I start with a tie that looks to be about the right length and wrap it till it ends, which ever side that may be. I don't even care if the tie on either fork ends on the same side or not :neener:


That's just heresy for a guy with OCD lol!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I start at the front, using the rubber to hold the band in place, then use a 4/2 method. 4 wraps, fold up the tab, 2 wraps - tuck at the rear and trim. 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

whatever works for you i have never tried tieing in back tho,Hmmm


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have always done it target side ... I do not think it matters. Good question though!


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Ive always ended the tie on the target side. Thats how it was done in the how to videos i watched when i started and I've just continued.

Now you mention it I can't see what difference it makes.



Bob E said:


> I don't even care if the tie on either fork ends on the same side or not :neener:


That would drive me nuts and Ive never thought of my self as OCD :banghead:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

spewing said:


> Ive always ended the tie on the target side. Thats how it was done in the how to videos i watched when i started and I've just continued.
> 
> Now you mention it I can't see what difference it makes.
> 
> ...


I don't think it does I just like tidy ties lol. And to your second point, I know what you mean lol!

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

... is it better to wrap clockwise or counter clockwise


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bob E said:


> ... is it better to wrap clockwise or counter clockwise


Now that's too picky for even me lol

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I always end on target side. I don't think it makes any difference to the security because it is after all one continuous piece of elastic. So whether you end it at the front or the back, it's still the same piece of elastic pulling against itself to lock the ends in - the force is evenly distributed all around. However, I do like to tuck on the target side for the simple reason so I don't have to look at a tuck knot. It's just neater that way towards the shooter and it won't trigger my OCD while I am trying to aim at something.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Yeah, I've never really thought about it either, but it seems as though I usually end on the target side or somewhere off to one side of the forks or the other, but rarely on the shooter side of the frame. There's probably something to be said about that, I'm just not sure what it is...


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

I start and end the tie on the shooter side. I like to keep an eye on the warp and tuck so it being on the shooter side I tend to notice it more often.

And the way I often put the shooter in my cargo pocket the tuck side is less likely to rub on the fabric and untuck. I know, my tuck must be lousy if it can untuck. Sometimes I have been lazy and not make it more secure.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Rayshot said:


> I start and end the tie on the shooter side. I like to keep an eye on the warp and tuck so it being on the shooter side I tend to notice it more often.
> 
> And the way I often put the shooter in my cargo pocket the tuck side is less likely to rub on the fabric and untuck. I know, my tuck must be lousy if it can untuck. Sometimes I have been lazy and not make it more secure.


Same here, just feels right to me to end it on the shooter side, feels like the ties are 'to the rear' & that's just makes sense to me. I actually thought this was like common practice until I started looking at how others did their ties.

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Now



BushpotChef said:


> Rayshot said:
> 
> 
> > I start and end the tie on the shooter side. I like to keep an eye on the warp and tuck so it being on the shooter side I tend to notice it more often.
> ...


 I feel like an idiot. They are actually on the target side. So much for spouting off, without double checking.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Target side for me . Seems easier and more natural .Works for me .


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Rayshot said:


> Now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And here I thought we found something in common lol! No worries 

Sent from my SM-T280 using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

As I mostly shoot with my Lion Mouth, I wrap on the target side. Otherwise I can feel the tuck as I'm getting into hold. I think I originally did it though because that's the side facing me when I band up and never thought about it before.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I finish mine on the outside of the forks...with a little tab for quick release.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have always wraped & tucked finish on the target side..Never have had any issue's with the wrap...more so with bands break at the

pouch tie....Been using wrap & tuck for many years....Jusy my opinion..Target side or shooter side..don't it makes any diffrerence...

akaOldmiser


----------

